# Fórmula para mostrar los textos más repetidos en una columna del 1 al 101 etc.



## GESTIONCULTURA (May 1, 2014)

Necesito una fórmula que me permita introducir en una celda el primer texto más repetido de una columna con más de 100 palabras luego en la siguiente celda el segundo lugar, luego el tercero, 4o, 5o, 6o, 7o, 8o etc... Hasta donde sea posible. 

Por ejemplo de esta lista de conceptos:

Naturaleza asociada
ÁRBOLES FRONDOSOS 
JARDINES
SOMBRA
FRESCO
VERDE
FLORES
ÁRBOLES
NATURALEZA
AIRE FRESCO
AIRE LIMPIO
NATURALEZA
PARQUE
JARDINES
ESPACIO
JARDINES
AIRE PURO
JARDINES
ÁRBOLES
PARQUES
BOSQUES
ÁRBOLES
ÁRBOLES
ESPACIO
ABIERTO
VEGETACIÓN
SOL
JARDINES
JARDINES
AIRE LIBRE
VEGETACIÓN
SOMBRA
VIENTO
JARDINES
CAMPOS
PARQUES
PARQUES
JARDINES
VERDE
SOL
VERDE
LADERAS
BARRANCAS
SENDEROS
PARQUE
AREAS VERDES
VERDE
AIRE
PARQUES
PASTO
ÁRBOLES
ÁRBOLES
AREAS VERDES
JARDINES
PLANTAS
VERDE
FLORES
NATURALEZA
SOL
VERDE
JARDINES
PARQUES
ÁRBOLES
PÁJAROS
NATURALEZA
JARDINES
ÁRBOLES
ARENA
VERDE
ÁRBOLES
FRESCO
ÁRBOLES
AGUA
ARDILLAS
PATOS
PERROS
PIEDRAS
AIRE LIBRE
NATURALEZA
AIRE LIBRE
AREAS VERDES
AIRE FRESCO
JARDINES
EXTERIOR
AMBIENTE
NATURALEZA
ÁRBOL
PÁJAROS
VERDE
NUBE
CIELO
PASTO
ÁREAS VERDES
ÁRBOLES
ÁRBOLES
VERDE
FLORES
ÁREAS VERDES



Que al final o en otra columna con una fórmula muestre los conceptos que más se repiten de mayor a menor.
NO DESEO NUMEROS sino TEXTO


----------



## Marcelo Branco (May 2, 2014)

Olá,

Suponiendo que los datos són en A1:A98 

Ponga en B1 (cabeza) 
Más Frequentes 

Fórmula de matriz en B2 (fórmula en Inglés, lo siento ...) 
=IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$98,MATCH(LARGE(IF(ISNA(MATCH($A$2:$A$98,B$1:B1,0)),COUNTIF($A$2:$A$98,$A$2:$A$98)),1),IF(ISNA(MATCH($A$2:$A$98,B$1:B1,0)),COUNTIF($A$2:$A$98,$A$2:$A$98)),0)),"")

confirmar con Ctrl + Shift + Enter, no solo Enter 

Copie para abajo hasta que resulte en una celda vacia.

Espero que ayude

M.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (May 2, 2014)

Otra posible solución es utilizar una tabla dinámica. 

Fácil y muy eficiente.

M.


----------



## GESTIONCULTURA (May 2, 2014)

Marcelo Branco said:


> Olá,
> 
> Suponiendo que los datos són en A1:A98
> 
> ...



No devuelve ningún dato las celdas, confirmé con ctrl shift enter, tal y como lo describes en b2 con título en b1 y datos en A2-A98 

Si lo pongo sin confirmar me devuelve REF. Tampoco devuelve nada al copiarlo hacia abajo.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (May 2, 2014)

Podría, por favor, nos muestrar la fórmula traducida que está utilizando?

M.


----------



## GESTIONCULTURA (May 2, 2014)

Marcelo Branco said:


> Podría, por favor, nos muestrar la fórmula traducida que está utilizando?
> 
> M.



Tengo el excel en idioma inglés y de todos modos no funciona esta fórmula.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (May 2, 2014)

> Ponga en B1 (cabeza)
> Más Frequentes
> 
> Fórmula de matriz en B2 (fórmula en Inglés, lo siento ...)
> =IFERROR(INDEX($A$2:$A$98,MATCH(LARGE(IF(ISNA(MATCH($A$2:$A$98,B$1:B1,0)),COUNTIF($A$2:$A$98,$A$2:$A$98)),1),IF(ISNA(MAT CH($A$2:$A$98,B$1:B1,0)),COUNTIF($A$2:$A$98,$A$2:$A$98)),0)),"")



Tenga en cuenta que el software del foro inserta un espacios extraños en la fórmula. (véase en rojo) 

Eliminarlo y intenta una vez más, please! 

La fórmula funcionó perfectamente para mí!!! (sin los espacios, por supuesto)

M.


----------



## GESTIONCULTURA (May 2, 2014)

Marcelo Branco said:


> Tenga en cuenta que el software del foro inserta un espacios extraños en la fórmula. (véase en rojo)
> 
> Eliminarlo y intenta una vez más, please!
> 
> ...



¡¡¡Si!!! Era el espacio que no había visto. 

La fórmula es perfecta, ¿cuánta profundidad de conocimientos de excel hay que tener para llegar a esta formula?

Me va a servir muchísimo para una tesis. Si la fórmula es toda suya le puedo agradecer por escrito y si no pues virtualmente por conseguirla y facilitarla aquí. 

¡Gracias!


----------



## Marcelo Branco (May 2, 2014)

GESTIONCULTURA said:


> ¡¡¡Si!!! Era el espacio que no había visto.
> 
> La fórmula es perfecta, ¿cuánta profundidad de conocimientos de excel hay que tener para llegar a esta formula?
> 
> ...



Ha sido un placer! 

Me alegro de ayudar y buena suerte en su tesis. 

Saludos,

Marcelo


----------



## fersalom (May 3, 2014)

Marcelo Branco said:


> Ha sido un placer!
> 
> Me alegro de ayudar y buena suerte en su tesis.
> 
> ...



gracias Marcelo,

por si a  alguien le sirve, la fórmula en español queda así:
=SI.ERROR(INDICE($A$2:$A$98,COINCIDIR(K.ESIMO.MAYOR(SI(ESNOD(COINCIDIR($A$2:$A$98,C$1:C6,0)),CONTAR.SI($A$2:$A$98,$A$2:$A$98)),1),SI(ESNOD(COINCIDIR($A$2:$A$98,C$1:C6,0)),CONTAR.SI($A$2:$A$98,$A$2:$A$98)),0)),"")


----------

